# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Finanziamento da terzi in bilancio

## gegia

Buonasera
ho ricevuto situazione contabile da nuova società acquisita, dai conti in bilancio risulta iscritto il conto "fianziamento da terzi". 
Ho effettuato diverse ricerche tra i documenti consegnati e risulta che si riferisce a finanziamenti ricevuti da una società finanziaria (sempre srl) negli anni 2005-2008. 
Sul libro giornale non risultano restituzioni in pratica il debito è fermo al 2008. 
Incuriosita dal fatto che questa società non ha mai richiesto la restituzione e non ha emesso fatture, sono entrata sul registro imprese per fare una visura ed ho scoperto che la società finanziaria è stata cancellata d'ufficio da oltre 3 anni. 
Ho chiesto delucidazioni ai soci della srl acquisita, non ricordano molto ma mi hanno comunicato che 3 soci della finanziaria (costituita con 5 soci) sono deceduti negli ultimi 10 anni, e gli altri 2 si sono trasferiti all'estero e quindi non sono raggiungibili. 
Non mi è mai capitata una situazione del genere e non so quale soluzione trovare per sistemare questo "finanziamento da terzi", l'importo è molto elevato sono circa 400.000,00, per cui se volessi rettificarlo a sopravvenienze attive avrei poi problema con l'utile finale della mia srl. 
Cerco un consiglio da voi e vi ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## paolab

Che brutta situazione! Tra l'altro l'importo è molto elevato...
... solo che purtroppo non vedo altra soluzione che non sia quella della sopravvenienza, con tutti i conseguenti problemi che questa comporta...
:-(

----------

